# Job Shirts



## SES4 (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay so I thought that this decision would be straight forward and basically easy but for some reason it is not.  I suddenly became fashion concious.  LMAO.

Denim collar with denim elbow patches or straight navy blue no denim?  


Any thoughts?

And I have opted to buy Game rather than 5.11 because Game seems to be a bit sturdier and they are most cost effective.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

SES4 said:


> Okay so I thought that this decision would be straight forward and basically easy but for some reason it is not.  I suddenly became fashion concious.  LMAO.
> 
> Denim collar with denim elbow patches or straight navy blue no denim?
> 
> ...



Elbow patches will make you look like a hobo. Straight navy blue.


----------



## karaya (Feb 5, 2009)

I prefer the all navy since denim fades and looks tacky. Denim is fine if you're going to standby at a rodeo I guess.


----------



## Kendall (Feb 5, 2009)

All navy. Hands down.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2009)

SES4 said:


> Okay so I thought that this decision would be straight forward and basically easy but for some reason it is not.  I suddenly became fashion concious.  LMAO.
> 
> Denim collar with denim elbow patches or straight navy blue no denim?
> 
> ...




Are you buying a new style for the service?  If so get input from all the crews.  

If your buying for yourself why don't your service have a matching uniform?  Even if a volly there is no excuse not to look professional and part of that is matching professional uniforms.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Are you buying a new style for the service?  If so get input from all the crews.
> 
> If your buying for yourself why don't your service have a matching uniform?  Even if a volly there is no excuse not to look professional and part of that is matching professional uniforms.



Because some services don't offer them.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Because some services don't offer them.



I know many services do not provide uniforms but most that are attempting to look professional establish a color and style so their people can match.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I know many services do not provide uniforms but most that are attempting to look professional establish a color and style so their people can match.



You would be suprised how many different shades of "Dark Navy Blue" there are. If they're not going to provide them, they really can't mandate what is to be worn. I mean they CAN but when it's cold outside and your employee brings in a red jacket when you said navy blue, are you really gonna take it away from them if it's all they had? 

Best way to assure everyone matches is to suck it up and provide for their employees. When it boils right down to it, you can get things like job shirts and jackets cheaply, if you do some looking.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You would be suprised how many different shades of "Dark Navy Blue" there are. If they're not going to provide them, they really can't mandate what is to be worn. I mean they CAN but when it's cold outside and your employee brings in a red jacket when you said navy blue, are you really gonna take it away from them if it's all they had?
> 
> Best way to assure everyone matches is to suck it up and provide for their employees. When it boils right down to it, you can get things like job shirts and jackets cheaply, if you do some looking.



Yup.  Sometimes you can even find slightly imperfects cheap, but can't find why they were labled that way.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 5, 2009)

SES4 said:


> Okay so I thought that this decision would be straight forward and basically easy but for some reason it is not.  I suddenly became fashion concious.  LMAO.
> 
> Denim collar with denim elbow patches or straight navy blue no denim?
> 
> ...



Sarah, mine has the denim, it's what my company has all of us wearing (even though we have to buy it ourselves), and, we match fire.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 6, 2009)

My job shirt has no denim elbow patches.


----------



## spisco85 (Feb 6, 2009)

I use a Dark Navy with Denim for my volly services but I also try to wear EMS pants and boots when I'm going to be around town so that way I at least appear to be as professional as possible.

My work we wear black pants, white button down shirts and very nice black 5.11 jackets.


----------



## Scout (Feb 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> If your buying for yourself why don't your service have a matching uniform?




Like everyone wearing a navy top? Is that not matching?


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok... some places have "optional" uniforms. 2 places I work allow a company jobshirt to be worn if the EMT buys it.

And I like 5.11


----------



## EMTCop86 (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the denim.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 8, 2009)

We use navy. My only issue with it is that its sometimes easy to miss a spot of pt gooey in the dark color. I'd rather be able to see it so I can clean it.
Denim fades easily and in my opinion looks a bit too casual.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> My job shirt has no denim elbow patches.


Really? I thought Canadians were all about denim... The Alberta Tuxedo and all


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You would be suprised how many different shades of "Dark Navy Blue" there are...



And depending on the manufacturer, the color fades fast, too.


----------



## CountryMed (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey!  I resemble that remark! 

Actually in our "smack dab in the middle of farm country" volley fire service, we use all dark navy uniforms...no denim.  But I understand why you might think we would. 



Jon said:


> Really? I thought Canadians were all about denim... The Alberta Tuxedo and all


----------



## poppawilly (Feb 9, 2009)

our uniforms are black ****ie pants with cargo pockets and dark blue fire/recue t-shirts.  and yes we are ems as well as firefighters.  same uniform applies to both.  company suppies us t-shirts but everything else is all on the individual.  it's bullcrap but thats how the ball bounces.


----------



## Medic9 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a Game job shirt and it has held up very well, with minimal fading of the collar and patches. My only complaint is the cuffs fray and seperate.


----------



## sarahharter (Feb 9, 2009)

i have both the straight navy blue and the denim.  the striaght navy blue is definatley more sturdy and has stayed looking better longer, especially the collar. the denim collar got all funky after i washed it. the straight denim was also warmer. my company doesnt really care what we wear as long as it looks professional.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Feb 10, 2009)

The 5.11 job shirts with the denim is very fade resistant. The Denim is dark navy any sturdy. This is what my department uses. However, use the input of the crews to determine a uniform suitable for your department.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 17, 2009)

SES4 said:


> I suddenly became fashion concious.  LMAO.


LOL!  It's just funny to me that someone who is fashion conscious would even consider one of those ugly "job shirts".  Those are about the most unprofessional looking things out there, denim or not.  They certainly don't scream "medical professional" to me.  :lol:


----------



## Meursault (Feb 17, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> LOL!  It's just funny to me that someone who is fashion conscious would even consider one of those ugly "job shirts".  Those are about the most unprofessional looking things out there, denim or not.  They certainly don't scream "medical professional" to me.  :lol:



As someone who frequently wears a hoodie over a T-shirt (both abundantly and nicely screened with name and service/logo) with jeans as a uniform, I disagree. There's worse.
That said, I'm not a fan of 
1. Job shirts
2. Job shirts with denim, especially.
3. "Matching fire", unless you're both wearing turnouts for extrication.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 17, 2009)

Good point!  Having survived the days of the orange Dyna Med zipper shirts, I am keenly remindful that things can always get worse!


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 17, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> As someone who frequently wears a hoodie over a T-shirt (both abundantly and nicely screened with name and service/logo) with jeans as a uniform, I disagree. There's worse.
> That said, I'm not a fan of
> 1. Job shirts
> 2. Job shirts with denim, especially.
> 3. "Matching fire", unless you're both wearing turnouts for extrication.



hey, I didn't say I LIKED matching fire, and I would have very much preferred a standard navy pullover sweatshirt, but, the job shirt was my option, and what I was trying to say is they had us go with these ones because they match what fire wears.  Course, I work in a fire dominated system.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 17, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> I work in a fire dominated system.


Dominated is an understatement.  Inland Empire is pwn3d by fire.  I pray every day that neither I nor my family get sick or injured there (I live there part time).


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 17, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Dominated is an understatement.  Inland Empire is pwn3d by fire.  I pray every day that neither I nor my family get sick or injured there (I live there part time).



AJ, you haven't read many of my posts, have you????  I don't work where I live.  I work one county west....  And, if you think the IE is owned by fire, wait til you go west young man.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, no kidding.  At least IE tosses the occasional bone to AMR.  Riverside is a little better, but not by much.  Anyhow, I wasn't attacking you personally.  I didn't know where you worked.  Just commenting on the sad state of EMS affairs in So Cal in general.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 18, 2009)

Now Orange County is the place being raped by EMS based fire suppression.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 18, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Now Orange County is the place being raped by EMS based fire suppression.


At least they aren't volunteers!


----------

